# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  help with dream yoga technique from book by namkhai norbu

## somniumrex

the book is called dream yoga and the practice of natural light by namkhai norbu. i keep hearing there's some awesome induction technique in it. does anyone know??? or other dream yoga techniques are welcome too. the saying to yourself all day "i'm dreaming, this is a dream, etc." i've already read about and tried out.

----------


## esc

I've worked with that book and yeah it is good. What it focuses on is actually Sleep Paralysis more than LDing. It teaches you to recognize and master sleep paralysis, which leads to lucid dreaming.

The main technique presented, at least in the beginning of the book, is to visualize a glowing letter A as you are falling asleep, and to work on this until you find you wake up visualizing the same A.

The most valuable piece of advice I got from the book was to visualize the glowing A in front of the center of your torso when you are in sleep paralysis. This makes for a less gloomy and terrifying sleep paralysis experience. 

I recommend you buy and read it if you are interested, it is certainly one way to approach lucid dreaming.

----------


## somniumrex

> I've worked with that book and yeah it is good. What it focuses on is actually Sleep Paralysis more than LDing. It teaches you to recognize and master sleep paralysis, which leads to lucid dreaming.
> 
> The main technique presented, at least in the beginning of the book, is to visualize a glowing letter A as you are falling asleep, and to work on this until you find you wake up visualizing the same A.
> 
> The most valuable piece of advice I got from the book was to visualize the glowing A in front of the center of your torso when you are in sleep paralysis. This makes for a less gloomy and terrifying sleep paralysis experience. 
> 
> I recommend you buy and read it if you are interested, it is certainly one way to approach lucid dreaming.



thanx! sounds like it goes into more detail than the tibetan yogas of dream and sleep on the a visualization. tyds by tenzin wangyal rinpoche is awesome but only really details day practice. the details on visualizations are there but not in depth.

----------

